# New Flash Coming in Early 2018, Aimed at Mirrorless Shooters [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 15, 2017)

```
<p>We’re told that the new flash <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-unreleased-canon-gear-has-appeared-for-certification/">that recently showed up for certification</a> will be geared towards smaller cameras and mirrorless shooters, but give prosumer level features.</p>

<p>The flash was supposed to be announced in the summer of 2017, but has been delayed for unknown reasons. We would expect it is going to be announced alongside the Canon EOS M50 in January or February of 2018.</p>
<p>The Canon Speedlite 430EX III-RT is quite small, but it may not be small enough for some EOS M shooters.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 15, 2017)

Might be replacement for 270ex or speedlight 90ex.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2017)

I've been using a 270EX II with my M-series bodies, seems to be the right size and offers the ability to bounce the flash (the lack of which is why I skipped the 90EX). 

Maybe a refresh of the 320EX in a smaller package, for dual video/stills use?


----------



## markazali (Nov 15, 2017)

I would love a compact flash like the 270EX that includes a red focus assist beam rather than using flash strobe.


----------



## scrup (Nov 15, 2017)

HSS and a massive guide number in a small package is all I need. You can keep it simple as well with only a few buttons.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2017)

scrup said:


> HSS and a massive guide number in a small package is all I need.



Powered by cold fusion. And costing under $50. 

Care to wish for any other mutually incompatible features? how about a tripod that's stable as a rock and light as a feather, and costs pennies?


----------



## hne (Nov 15, 2017)

scrup said:


> HSS and a massive guide number in a small package is all I need. You can keep it simple as well with only a few buttons.



Something like the Godox AD200?


----------



## magarity (Nov 15, 2017)

markazali said:


> I would love a compact flash like the 270EX that includes a red focus assist beam rather than using flash strobe.


This plus a radio chip so it can be slave in the new radio remote control system. But video is a big thing so I suspect instead of a red it will be white LED so it can either be AF assist or general illumination (which is more 3xx size than 2xx).


----------



## andrei1989 (Nov 15, 2017)

cool! can't wait for yongnuo to copy it ;D


----------



## bf (Nov 15, 2017)

I like this one if you can bounce it well and it's a slim design.


----------



## slclick (Nov 15, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> cool! can't wait for yongnuo to copy it ;D



I'm fine with Yongnuo's mechanics and electronics (I own a few items) but their plastics, latches and covers leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 15, 2017)

First off, the built in flash on my M3 is actually very useful. Using your finger, you can even angle it up to bounce it off something. It is sufficiently off axis that I rarely get red-eye. 

But I do tend to travel with a 270 EXII for the power. It would be great if a flash of similar size could pivot side to side (180 degrees) in addition to up.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 15, 2017)

docsmith said:


> First off, the built in flash on my M3 is actually very useful. Using your finger, you can even angle it up to bounce it off something. It is sufficiently off axis that I rarely get red-eye.
> 
> But I do tend to travel with a 270 EXII for the power. It would be great if a flash of similar size could pivot side to side (180 degrees) in addition to up.



+1 for a 270EXlll that swivels. Extra credit for RT functionality, though that's stretching it a bit.


----------



## Rampuri (Nov 15, 2017)

brad-man said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > First off, the built in flash on my M3 is actually very useful. Using your finger, you can even angle it up to bounce it off something. It is sufficiently off axis that I rarely get red-eye.
> ...



+100 for 270EX III-RT . I would upgrade my 270EX II which I like for its size and weight for traveling.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 15, 2017)

I'll keep my little Nissin.
Works well with my M5 and it tilts and swivels, can be used as a slave, and it only cost me $40!


----------



## dcm (Nov 16, 2017)

I've got the 90 and 320 for my M's. I think I picked up the 320 before the 270EXII came out and I prefer the dual axis swivel. It also made a nice small flash for my FF body. 

It will be interesting to see if they have new wrinkle rather than just updating an existing flash.


----------



## -1 (Nov 16, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> The flash was supposed to be announced in the summer of 2017, but has been delayed for unknown reasons. We would expect it is going to be announced alongside the Canon EOS M50 in January or February of 2018.



Got the 90EX with the M but don't use it for that one since I have a FED OVF in the hotshoe. It works fine with my 1D2 though! My guess is that the delay might have some thing to do with that most of the smaller Ms don't have a hotshoe. This could be an indication that a M50 might have one! ;-))


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 23, 2017)

It'll be interesting to see if/when this comes out.
I'm curious to see if Canon will put out a flash of it's own kind for mirrorless, or just update one of the already implemented flash lineups.


----------

